# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الثلاثاء  3  مارس 2020 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدى

حي العرب يستكمل شكواه ضد الهلال في دفع الله ويدعمها بالمستندات
الزعيم يرفع درجة الإعداد لأهلي مروي وسط روح معنوية عالية
البرهان يصدر قرار بتكوين لجنة لتطوير الرياضة وتأهيل الملاعب بقيادة حميدتي

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يواصل تحضيراته لمواجهة الأهلي مروي

 واصل فريق  الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمباراة الأهلي مروي الخميس المقبل،  وقد أجرى الفريق مرانا ساخنا عند السادسة والنصف مساء امس الإثنين بملعب  الخرطوم الوطني بنادي الأسرة أشرف عليه المدير الفني للفريق التونسي أمين  المسلمي وطاقمه المعاون وأشتمل التدريب على عددا من الجمل التكتيكية إضافة  للتمارين البدنية التي أخضع لها الألماني توماس مويير اللاعبين كما قام  مدرب الحراس التونسي محمد الفطناسي رفقة الكابتن حامد بريمة بتدريب ثلاثي  الحراسة بالنادي، ومن المنتظر ان يجري الفريق يوم غدً الثلاثاء مرانه عند  الساعة الثالثة والنصف عصراً وذلك بعد إلغاء اللقاء الإعدادي الذي كان  مزمعا إقامته يوم الغد، وتعرض حمزة داؤود لإصابة طفيفة خلال المران أكد  الجهاز الطبي بالنادي انه سيخضعه للعلاج والتأهيل ليضمن عودة اللاعب سريعا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												المريخ يتلقى ضربة جديدة 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المريخ يواصل التحضيرات لمباراته المرتقبة في الدوري الممتاز.



تلقى المريخ ضربة موجعة جديدة بعدما تعرّض لاعبه، حمزة داؤود، إلى إصابةٍ في التدريب الذي أجراه الفريق مساء اليوم”الأثنين”
وقال الجهاز الطبي بنادي المريخ بحسب الموقع الرسمي اليوم”الأثنين”،  إنّ اللاعب حمزة داؤود سيخضع إلى العلاج والتأهيل حتى يعود سريعًا لمزاولة  نشاطه.
وتدرّب المريخ مساء اليوم”الأثنين” في إطار التحضيرات لمباراته المرتقبة أمام الأهلي مروي في الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال يعود للمنتخب الوطني 
 .
 .‏
 مدرب المنتخب الوطني، الفرنسي هوبير فيولد يستدعي لاعب فريق سبسي  الروماني، âپ§â€«ياسين حامدâ€¬âپ© ولاعب باستيا كالشيو الايطالي، عمار طيفور ولاعب  أهلي برج بوعرير الجزائري، محمد عبدالرحمن وذلك للقاء توغو الودي ومباراتي  غانا في تصفيات افريقيا










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة لتطوير الرياضة برئاسة حميدتي وودالياس والكيماوي والكوارتي
 .
 .
  أصدر مجلس السيادة برئاسة الفريق اول عبد الفتاح البرهان قراراً بتكوين  لجنة عليا لتطوير الرياضة وتأهيل ملاعب كرة القدم برئاسة الفريق اول محمد  حمدان دقلو حميدتي النائب الاول لرئيس مجلس السيادة وولاء البوشي وزير  الشباب والرياضة رئيساً مناوباً والبروف كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم  رئيساً مناوباً وولاة الولايات اعضاء ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية عضواً  ومقرراً وعضوية اللواء "م" عامر عبد الرحمن نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة والبروف  محمد جلال والمهندس الفاتح باني والدكتور حسن ابوجبل ورئيس اتحاد كرة القدم  بالخرطوم ورئيس نادي الهلال وشخصيات رياضية بينهم 3 من الكوارتة هم محمد  الياس محجوب رئيس نادي المريخ الأسبق ومحمد حمزة الكوارتي نائب رئيس نادي  الهلال الاسبق وجمال احمد عمر نائب رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم بالإضافة لكل من طه  علي البشير ومامون النفيدي واللواء "م" تاج السر محمد بخيت.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
 احمد محمد الحاج 
 تحوّل الأهداف هزم ليفربول
 .
 .
 â–، لم يفاجأني السقوط الثلاثي المدّوي لليفربول أمام الفريق الذي يحتل  المركز قبل (الأخير) نادي واتفورد بسبب تغيّر الدوافع وارتفاع سقف الطموحات  وتضاعف الأطماع في اللفة الحاسمة من بطولة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز  وتحديداً في الجولة (28).

 â–، فكّر كلوب ولاعبوه في كيفية التتويج  بلقب البطولة الإنجليزية دون (هزيمة) وركزا كثيراً على هذا الهدف وتناسوا  أن جماهير الليفر الصابرة والمكلومة لثلاثة عقود من الزمان لا تنتظر سوى  اعتلاء منصة التتويج ببطولة الدوري الإنجليزي وليس تحقيق الأرقام القياسية  وتكرار إنجاز أرسنال في الموسم (2003 – 2004) عندما حقق اللقب دون هزيمة.
  â–، ولكن حتى الإنجاز المذكور للمدفعجية لا يعتبر نموذجياً من وجهة نظري  الشخصية لأن الأرسنال فقد وقتها (24 نقطة) بالتعادل في (12) مباراة وهو ما  يوازي خسارة (ثماني) مباريات كاملة ولكنها لغة الإعلام وتنميق الأرقام  والنتائج.
 â–، لعب واتفورد لهدف واحد ورئيسي وهو الإبتعاد قدر الإمكان  عن منطقة الهبوط وحصل على مراده لأنه لم يدخل لمواجهة ليفربول بمفاهيم  (تحقيق الفوز على الفريق الذي لم يقهر) وإنما للقفز مرتبتين للأعلى حيث  منحته النقاط الثلاث الصعود من المركز (التاسع عشر) إلى المرتبة (السابعة  عشر) قبل عشر جولات من النهاية.
 â–، أما ليفربول فجاء مثقلاً بضغوط  (تحقيق البريمرليج الذهبي) تلك الضغوط التي بدأت تحديداً منذ الجولة  (السادسة والعشرين) عندما حل الريدز ضيفاً على (نوريتش سيتي) وفي الأذهان  حوجته للفوز (في ست مباريات فقط للتويج) وحقق الإنتصار بهدف يتيم جاء في  الدقيقة (78)، وفي الجولة السابعة والعشرين كسب ويستهام على الأنفيلد رود  بنتيجة (3-2) بعد أن تأخّر مرتين ويحقق الفوز في الدقيقة (81).
 â–،  ولأن الثالثة (ثابتة) كما قالوا كسب واتفورد الريدز وأيقظه من غفوة  (الإنجاز) وأعاده من جديد إلى واقع تحقيق (12 نقطة) فقط من أصل (30) لتحقيق  اللقب الذي طال إنتظاره.
 â–، الألماني كلوب عليه الآن أن يعيد تحديد  أولوياته ويوسّع من دائرة مشاركة اللاعبين في توليفة الليفر ويريح بعض  العناصر كروبينسون وارنولد وفينالدوم وفان دايك وإعادة ترتيب الأوراق  الهجومية صلاح وماني وفيرمينو لأن الثلاثي بات بعيداً عن مستواه خلال آخر  أربع مباريات.
 â–، ليفربول سيلعب مع تشيلسي يوم غد الثلاثاء في الدور  الخامس لبطولة كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي ثم السبت (السابع من مارس) أمام  بورنموث في الجولة التاسعة والعشرين من بطولة الدوري والأخير داخل دائرة  الهبوط أيضاً بعدها (بثلاثة أيام) سيستضيف الليفر اتليتكو مدريد في  المواجهة الأوروبية الحاسمة بتاريخ الحادي عشر من مارس.
 â–، خارطة  أهداف يجب أن يضعها كلوب أمامه فهو ضمن نظرياً بطولة الدوري والفوز في أربع  مباريات بالانفيلد رود كافي لتحقيق اللقب ليبقى السؤال بعدها هل يفكّر  كلوب في (الأبطال) أم (كأس الإتحاد) لأن الطاقة التي استخدمها الريدز في  بطولة الدوري بدأت في النفاذ ولن تمكّن كلوب من إضافة أي لقب سوى بطولة  الدوري وهى الأهم دون شك.
 â–، ثلاث مباريات في الدور ربع النهائي من  دوري أبطال افريقيا انتهت بنفس النتيجة الرجاء المغربي كسب مازيمبي  الكونجولي (2-0)، وحقق الأهلي الإنتصار على صن داونز (2-0) وأسقط الوداد  نظيره النجم (2-0) أما الزمالك ففاز على الترجي بنتيجة (3-1).
 â–،  والفرق بين تلك النتائج أن صن داونز ومازيمبي والنجم الساحلي يحتاجون  لتحقيق الفوز بفارق (ثلاثة أهداف) للعبور بينما يكفي الترجي الفوز بهدفين  نظيفين على الزمالك لبلوغ الدور نصف النهائي.
 â–، المباريات القادمة ستظهر شخصية البطل ومدى قدرة المنتصرون على الحفاظ على تفوقهم ومدى قدرة الخاسرون على قلب الطاولة.
  â–، استفاق إتحاد جدة من غفوته وكسب الشباب بخماسية نارية فهل هى استفاقة  العميد الحقيقية أم كبوة (الليث) والجولات القادمة ستجيب على هذا السؤال  دون شك.
 â–، لقطة الاسبوع ما حدث في مباراة بايرن ميونخ الألماني  ونظيره هوفنهايم في البوندسليغا عندما تأخّر هوفنهايم بسداسية نظيفة أمام  البافاري وأقدمت جماهير البايرن على (سب وشتم والدة رئيس نادي هوفنهايم)  ورفع اللافتات العنصرية من المدرجات ضده.
 â–، حارب لاعبو الفريقين ذلك  السلوك المشين بتبادل الكرة فيما بينهم لقرابة الربع ساعة تعبيراً عن  غضبهم لهذا المسلك ولإرساء مفهوم (كرة بلا تعصّب) في واحدة من أجمل رسائل  كرة القدم.
 â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: ونسة الموسم (إستئناف شداد).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل تحضيراته لمواجهة الأهلي
 المكتب الإعلامي
 واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمباراة الأهلي مروي الخميس  المقبل، وقد أجرى الفريق مرانا ساخنا عند السادسة والنصف مساء اليوم  الإثنين بملعب الخرطوم الوطني بنادي الأسرة أشرف عليه المدير الفني للفريق  التونسي أمين المسلمي وطاقمه المعاون وأشتمل التدريب على عددا من الجمل  التكتيكية إضافة للتمارين البدنية التي أخضع لها الألماني توماس مويير  اللاعبين كما قام مدرب الحراس التونسي محمد الفطناسي رفقة الكابتن حامد  بريمة بتدريب ثلاثي الحراسة بالنادي، ومن المنتظر ان يجري الفريق يوم غدً  الثلاثاء مرانه عند الساعة الثالثة والنصف عصراً وذلك بعد إلغاء اللقاء  الإعدادي الذي كان مزمعا إقامته يوم الغد، وتعرض حمزة داؤود لإصابة طفيفة  خلال المران أكد الجهاز الطبي بالنادي انه سيخضعه للعلاج والتأهيل ليضمن  عودة اللاعب سريعا.












ظ،ظ¤ظ£
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء الريح علي اقترب من العودة إلي التدريبات الجماعية بعد وصوله إلي مرحلة إيجابية من الجاهزية البدنية والفنية والذهنية .
وأخضع اللاعب الريح إلي برنامج تأهيلي تحت إشراف الجهاز الطبي بالفريق . ونفذ عدداً من التمارين الخاصة بالجري والتمارين البدنية من أجل تجاوز الأصابة التي أبعدته عن المشاركة مع فريقه .
وبحسب مصدر مقرب من اللاعب فإنه ينتظر أن ينضم إلي التمارين الجماعية عقب فراغ الفريق من مباراته أمام الأهلي مروي في بطولة الممتاز والمقرر لها الخميس المقبل .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لفرنسي فيلود يستدعي حارس الامل عطبره #اكرم_الهادي  للمنتخب الوطني لمواجهتي  غانا في الجوله الثالثه والرابعه ومواجهة توغو  الوديه في العشرين من الشهر الجاري وسيواجه منتخبنا نظيره الغاني في ال27  من الشهر الجاري في غانا وفي الخرطوم يوم 31 مارس ضمن الجولتين الثالثه  والرابعه من تصفيات امم افريقيا الكاميرون 2021 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مامون ابو شيبة 
فرصة ذهبية أمام سوداكال


 * بحمد الله خرج سوداكال من التحفظ الطويل.. ونأمل أن يصب هذا في مصلحة المريخ.
 * مطلوب أولاً من سوداكال تأمين الناحية القانونية لاعتماده رئيساً رسمياً للمريخ في هذه المرحلة..
 * ومطلوب منه مراجعة سياسة مجلسه في التعامل مع أهل المريخ.. كباره ورموزه وأقطابه وجماهيره.
 * فالمجلس ناصب أهل المريخ العداء واعتبر كل من عمل مع الرئيس السابق أو سانده عدواً لا ينبغي التعامل معه..
 * بل ظلت الكثير من قرارات المجلس تتجه نحو الكيد وتصفية الحسابات مع كل من يساند الرئيس السابق.
 * وتسبب هذا الكيد في عزل المريخ عن أهله وأقطابه وعدم التعاون والتكاتف في خوض معارك التسجيلات مما أضعفها كثيراً..
  * كما سعى المجلس نحو التمكين بغية الاستمرارية.. وظهر ذلك في تجاوزات  العضوية ومحاربة العضوية الجديدة ووضع المتاريس أمام الأعضاء غير الموالين  للمجلس ومحاولة فرض نظام أساسي جديد بالقوة دون اجماع من أهل المريخ.
 * المطلوب من سوداكال مد الأيادي البيضاء لكل أهل المريخ دون استثناء أو حجر على أحد.. وفتح أبواب التعاون والمشاركة أمام الجميع.
 * والمطلوب من سوداكال إعادة مجلس الشورى المريخي الذي يضم كبار المريخ ورموزه..
  * والمطلوب منه إعادة النظر في النظام الأساسي الجديد للنادي ومراجعته  وتنقيحه عبر لجنة تضم كل قانوني المريخ وأهله من العارفين بالقوانين  الرياضية..
 * ثم فتح باب العضوية لكل أهل المريخ دون حجر على شخص.. وبعدها عقد جمعية عمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي المتفق عليه من الجميع..
 * والمطلوب من سوداكال تخليص المريخ من هيمنة وسيطرة الاتحاد العام لمشجعي الهلال الساعي لهدم وتدمير الكيان المريخي..
  * والمطلوب من سوداكال الدفاع عن حقوق ومكتسبات المريخ.. وأول ذلك الترحيب  بقرار محكمة كاس والقاضي بمنح المريخ بطولة الدوري الممتاز للعام 2018م  وشكر وتكريم كل من اجتهد وعمل على انتزاع حقوق المريخ.. 
 * والمطلوب  السعي لإقامة احتفال خاص باستعادة لقب الدوري الأسبق والذي أهدره تخاذل  حارس المرمى الأوغندي جمال سالم في ختام مباريات الفريق بالفاشر 2018م بعد  أن تم استقطابه من قبل النادي الذي يلعب له حالياً..
 * والمطلوب من  سوداكال محاصرة كل أوجه القصور والسلبيات المحيطة بمجلسه.. فيما يتعلق بدفع  حقوق ومتأخرات اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية.. والإسراع في تأهيل ملعب  الاستاد.
 * باختصار المطلوب من سوداكال مد أياديه بيضاء لكل أهل  المريخ وفتح باب المشاركة أمام الجميع وتغيير كل السياسات السلبية التي  انتهجها أعوانه في المجلس وتسببت في عزل المجلس وإلحاق ضرر كبير بالمريخ  واضاعة الكثير من مكتسباته..
 * أمام سوداكال فرصة ذهبية لكسب تأييد  كل أهل المريخ وقواعده الجماهيرية وذلك لن يتأتى إلا عبر ما أشرنا له  أعلاه.. وعليه ألا يضيع هذه الفرصة الذهبية..
 * على سوداكال أن يتذكر وصية الأب الروحي للمريخ الحاج عبدالرحمن شاخور (ابقوا عشرة على المريخ).

 زمن إضافي
  * حادث الحريق المؤسف في مقر إقامة فريقي المريخ الفاشر والأهلي الخرطوم  والذي أودى بحياة المحترف المصري محمد هيثم العيسوي وإصابات بالغة لبعض  لاعبي مريخ الفاشر ينبغي ألا يمر مرور الكرام..
 * لابد من تفاعل قوي  من قبل المسئولين في الدولة باتخاذ قرارات كبيرة تقتضي مراجعة شاملة لكل  المباني العالية بالسودان سواء كانت فنادق أو مكاتب أو محلات تجارية أو  مدارس أو بنايات سكنية..
 * لابد من توفر سبل السلامة والحماية في كل  البنايات العالية والالزام بعمل مخارج للطوارئ في كل البنايات.. وتوفر  معدات الإطفاء في جميع طوابق المباني..
 * وعلى إدارات الشئون  الهندسية التشدد في منح تصديقات المباني العالية في جانب إنشاء مخارج  للطوارئ وتوفر سبل السلامة.. مع عمل مراجعة وتفتيش لكل المباني العالية  المشيدة مسبقاً وإلزامها بإجراء تعديلات وإضافات لضمان تحقيق السلامة.  
  * نكرر حادثة فندق الاوركيدا ينبغي ألا تمر مرور الكرام فلابد من حدوث  ثورة لمراجعة وسائل السلامة في كل البنايات المتعددة الطوابق للحفاظ على  حياة الناس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلمي 

 حامد بريمة اسطوره 
 وسيواصل معنا ك مستشار 
 شكرا مسلميâ™،













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يطلب مباراة تجريبية قبل الملوك

  تفيد متابعات استاد النحوم ان مدرب المريخ قد قرر خوض مباراة تجريبية قبل  مواجهة اهلى مروى المعلنة يوم الخميس الخامس من مارس الجارى ضمن جولات  الدورة الثانية من الدورى الممتاز وربما اقيمت المباراة مساء الثلاثاء رغم  عدم تحديد الملعب او الفريق الذى سيلعب معه
  وكانت احداث الحريق بمقر بعثة مريخ الفاشر واهلى الخرطوم قد تسببت فى تاحيل مباراة المريخ امام السلاطين الاحد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشييع جثمان لاعب المريخ الفاشر في مصر

  شيعت اليوم بمدينة المنصورة المصرية، جنازة الراحل محمد هيثم العيسوى،  لاعب المريخ الفاشر السوداني بعد وصوله جثمانه فجر اليوم إلى مصر رفقة  ممثلين اثنين عن المريخ الفاشر ونادي المريخ.
 وكان الراحل محمد  العيسوى، قد توفي نهار يوم أمس الأول السبت،إثر مضاعفات سقوطه من الطابق  الرابع للنجاة من حريق شب بفندق في العاصمة الخرطوم، كانت تقيم فيه بعثة  فريقه المريخ الفاشر.
 وبحسب أحمد  التجاني الأمين العام لنادي المريخ الفاشر، واتصاله بالوفد السوداني الذي  رافق الجثمان، والذي ضم أحمد حسب الله، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة المريخ  الفاشر، وعضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أم درمان عمر محمد عبد الله، فإن أسرة  اللاعب الراحل وأهله تقبلوا برضاء تام قضاء الله وقدره.
 وأضاف  التجاني: "تم تشييع الفقيد محمد العيسوي، بعد الصلاة عليه بأحد مساجد مدينة  المنصورة، وقد شهد تشييعه ودفنه، عدد لا يقل عن 2000 شخص، ترحموا على روحه  ودعوه بالرحمة وحسن الثواب".
 وأضاف: "اكتشفنا أن الفجيعة كانت  كبيرة، بعد أن اُبلِغنا من قبل الوفد السوداني المرافق لجثمان العيسوي، أنه  كان الابن الوحيد لوالديه، واللذان تقبلا وفاته بصبر شديد وإيمان تام  بالقضاء والقدر".
 https://www.facebook.com/Elmreekhsudan1908/
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس السوكرتا يأكد صحة الشكوي ويمتلك المستندات الأصلية للاعب

 بورتسودان : أبوبكر شمت 

  أفادت مصادرنا أن الشكوي التي تقدم بها مجلس إدارة نادي حي العرب  بورتسودان في لاعب هلال أمدرمان "دفع الله منصور" صحيحة وأن مجلس إدارة  السوكرتا يمتلك المستندات الأصلية للاعب ، وقد جاءت الشكوي إستناداً على  المادة (8) بند (3) حيث أن اللاعب  المذكور مقيد في خانات الشباب والتي  يشترط فيها أن يكون اللاعب مواليد (2001) مع العلم أن اللاعب من مواليد  العام (1998).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسد يرفض العدول عن قرار الاستقالة من مجلس المريخ

 الخرطوم: السوداني
 أعلن عضو مجلس المريخ، علي أسد عن تمسّكه بالابتعاد عن العمل في مجلس المريخ الحالي.
 وبحسب مقربين من أسد فإنّه ينوي الابتعاد عن موقعه وعدم العودة من جديد  رغم المحاولات التي جرت في وقتٍ سابق لإقناعه بالعدول عن قراره.
 وعلى  نحوٍ مفاجئ، توقف علي أسد عن العمل بمجلس المريخ لفترة طويلة وفضّل  الابتعاد بصورة رسمية إلى جانب محمد موسى الكندو لخلافاتٍ داخل مجلس  الإدارة فيما يخص القرارات التي صدرت مؤخرًا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشهد تشكيلة المريخ في مباراته أمام الأهلي تغييرات طفيفة على التشكيلة  بظهور سيف تيري الذي لم يرافق بعثة الفريق الى بورتسودان ولم يظهر حتى الآن  في القسم الثاني.
  معاناة تيري لم تتوقف طوال الفترة الماضية ، ليفقد الفريق جهوده وكلما يقترب من العودة يعود لمربع الغياب من جديد.
  عودة تيري ستمنح الفريق دفعة كبيرة في خط الهجوم الذي ثبّت فيه ريشموند  أقدامه تماما بجانب رمضان عجب فيما ستكون عودة حمزة داؤود بمثابة تأمين تام  لوظيفة الظهير الأيمن في وجود الثنائي وليد مصراته ورامي كرتكيلا.
  وفي  الاتجاه سيعود عماد الصيني ليوسع دائرة الخيارات في وظيفة المحور التي  تشهد وفرة واضحة في وجود ضياء الدين محجوب.. التكت ومحمد الرشيد.
   استقرار التشكيلة واستعادة الكبار لمقاعدهم وعودة المصابين ستسهل كثيرا من  مهمة التونسي؛ اذ تعد الغيابات لأسباب مختلفة واحدة من المشاكل الحقيقية  التي يعاني منها المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصادر  اعلامية  إنّ اللجنة المنظمّة باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني تواجه  أزمة كبيرة بشأن مباراتي المريخ والأهلي مروي والأهلي الخرطوم وحي العرب  بورتسودان.

 وكانت لجنة المسابقات قد أعلنت في وقتٍ سابق عن برمجة  مباراة المريخ الخرطوم أمام الأهلي مروي، والأهلي الخرطوم أمام حي العرب  بورتسودان بملعب استاد الخرطوم.
 وسابقًا، كان المريخ قد اختار ملعب  الخرطوم لاستضافة مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز لأعمال الصيانة التي تنتظم  ملعبه بـ”القلعة الحمراء”.
 ومصدر  موثوق  أشار إلى أنّ لجنة المسابقات خاطبت الأهلي الخرطوم بأداء مباراته  أمام حي العرب بورتسودان باستاد الخرطوم عصرًا، ليواجه نادي الأهلي الخرطوم  الخطوة بالرفض.
 وبحسب ما علم”باج نيوز”، فإنّ لجنة المسابقات ينتظر أنّ تحسم الأزمة خلال الساعات المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدكتور مزمل ينفي خبر ايقاف تتويج المريخ 
#ووااوواا
 اوضح مزمل ابوالقاسم رئيس تحرير صحيفة اليوم التالي والكاتب بصحيفة الصدى  الرياضية عدم صحة الاخبار التي تتحدث عن صدور قرار بوقف تنفيذ قرار كاس  القاضي بمنح المريخ نقاط مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر وتتويجه بالدوري الممتاز  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨.
 وقال ابوالقاسم على صفحته الشخصية في فيسبوك "الخبر الذي يتحدث  عن وقف تنفيذ قرار محكمة (كاس) بأمر المحكمة الفيدرالية السويسرية باستئناف  من الاتحاد عبارة عن شتلة بائنة الغباء وعار  من الصحه تمام 

 https://www.facebook.com/Elmreekhsudan1908/











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • بنفيكا يتعثر على أرضه.. ويهدي الصدارة لبورتو بالدوري البرتغالي
 • آرسنال يحجز أول مقاعد ربع نهائي الكأس بعد فوزه على بورتسموث
 • راموس يطلب إلغاء البطاقة الحمراء أمام السيتي: التلامس كان خفيفا
 • الزمالك المصري يعود للبطولة العربية في الموسم الجديد
 • كورونا يرخي ظلاله على قمة يوفنتوس وميلان في كأس ايطاليا
 • باشاك شهير يتصدر الدوري التركي بثلاثية في غازي
 • لامبارد يشيد بحارس مرمى فريقه ويقول: مستقبل كيبا في تشيلسي
 • لامبارد: ليفربول صاروا بشرا بعد الهزيمة
 • فان جال يُبرر تراجع مستوى دي يونج مع برشلونة
 • لايبزيج الالماني يعتذر عن طرد مشجعين من ملعبه بسبب كورونا
 • الاتحاد الاوروبي: إلغاء اليورو ليس على طاولة اليويفا
 • ريفالدو: لا أحد يساعد ميسي.. وفينيسيوس حصل على مكافأته
 • الكاف يقبل استقالة المغربي معاذ حجي من منصب الأمين العام
 • رسمياً .. الاتحادات العربية تؤجل منافساتها خشية كورونا
 • تشافي المدير الفني لفريق السد، مدرب الشهر في قطر
 • أندية شرق آسيا تتفق على مواعيد جديدة لدوري الأبطال
 • برشلونة يغري إنتر بصفقة مركبة لضم الأرجنتيني لاوتارو
 • تأجيل مباريات الدوري السويسري بسبب كورونا
 • بارتوميو رئيس برشلونة عن خسارة الكلاسيكو: لا مشكلة
 • جوارديولا: تكرار هيمنة السيتي صعب على الخصوم
 • برشلونة يبدأ التحضير لموقعة ريال سوسييداد
 • برايثوايت: خسارة الكلاسيكو ليست عادلة.. ونسير بالطريق الصحيح

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري البرتغالي 🇵🇹 - الأسبوع 23 :
 * فاماليكاو (-- : --) سبورتينج لشبونة الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

——————————————

 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 5 :

 * تشيلسي (-- : --) ليفربول الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * وست بروميتش (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ كأس ألمانيا 🇩🇪 - ربع النهائي :

 * ساربريكين (-- : --) فورتونا دوسلدورف الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN

 * شالكه (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5



——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الدور 5 :
 * بورتسموث (0 : 2) آرسنال
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري البرتغالي 🇵🇹 - الأسبوع 23 :
 * سانتا كلارا (0 : 2) بورتو
 * بنفيكا (1 : 1) موريرينسي
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جـدول ترتيـب الـدوري  الســوداني الممتــاز بعد انتهــاء مبـاريـات الجـولة  (22 ) - والتي توافق  الاسبـوع الســادس من الدوره الثـانيــة  ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يفربول  لتجاوز خسارته الأولى في الدوري هذا الموسم وإبقاء آماله حية في تحقيق  الثلاثية التاريخية. مواجهة كبيرة تنتظره في ستامفورد بريدج.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزار: "ظ¤" لاعبين من الفرسان تعرضوا للإختناق في حادثة الفندق

 أدلى الأمين العام لنادي الأهلي الخرطوم (عوض الجزار) بتصريح ل #سبورتاق   اوضح عبره أحوال لاعبي الفريق بعد الحادثة الأخيرة بفندق "لاندو اوركيد"  حيث أشار لتعرض أربعة من اللاعبين لإختناقات بسبب دخان الحريق الكثيف  وإسعافهم لاحقاً بالتنفس الاصطناعي، وأضاف بأن  مباراة وحيدة تم تأجيلها  لهم بواسطة لجنة المسابقات أمام الشرطة القضارف، وأبان الجزار وجود إشكالية  في توقيت ومكان مواجهتهم القادمة أمام حي العرب يوم ظ¥ مارس بإستاد  الخرطوم، وهو نفس توقيت مباراة المريخ امام الاهلى مروي وفي نفس الملعب،  متسائلاً عن معالجة الإتحاد لهذا التضارب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شبح التجميد!
 علمت مصادرنا أن محكمة كأس رفضت كل الأستئنافات التي تقدم  بها شداد عبر الموقع الالكتروني بخصوص الغاء قرار تتويج المريخ بكأس دوري  2018وتسليمه الميداليات والجوائز+تكاليف الغرامه واتعاب التقاضي
 حيث  وجهت كأس إنذار شديد اللهجه للأتحاد وطالبته بتنفيذ قرار المحكمه والأ  سيعرض الأتحاد نفسه للعقوبات التي تصل تجميد نشاط الرياضه باالبلاد
  وحسب المعلومات الوارده لدينا من مصادرنا اللصيقه بمجلس أدارة الأتحاد أن  رئيس الأتحاد الدكتور كمال شداد رافض الأذعان لقرار محكمة كأس!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقف مفاجئ ل " التاج" يثير التساؤلات في المريخ

 تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق  أن عضو لجنة الكرة بالمريخ (التاج إبراهيم) توقف بشكل مفاجئ عن حضور  تدريبات المريخ مؤخرا الأمر الذي أثار الكثير من التساؤلات، ورجحت مصادر أن  يكون توقف التاج بسبب عدم منحه أي راتب منذ بداية عمله في جهاز الكرة  بالنادي وعدم وضوح الرؤية بشأن هذا الأمر.
  وينتظر أن تشهد الساعات  القادمة وضع النقاط على الحروف بشأن وضعية التاج ابراهيم سواء بتوقيع عقد  رسمي معه ومنحه رواتب الأشهر الماضية أو ابتعاده نهائيا للبحث عن وجهة  جديدة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ساعة · " شهادة تقدير العمر" التي اعتمد عليها حي العرب في شكواه ضد الهلال
 شهادة تقدير العمر" تسنين" للاعب شباب الهلال الذي شارك في مباراة فريقه امام حي العرب يوم أمس.
 وتقدم حي العرب بشكوى ضد مشاركة اللاعب " دفع الله منصور" طاعنا في صحة  بيانات تسجيله في خانات الشباب بتجاوزه السن المسموح به في القيد.
 وتشير الشهادة الى أن لاعب الهلال الشاب من مواليد ١٩٩٨، في حين أن السن القانونية لقيد اللاعبين في خانات الشباب هي من العام ٢٠٠١.
 واعتمد حي العرب في شكواه على هذه الشهادة المرفقة.
#سبورتاق










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإتحاد  العربي لكرة القدم يقرر دخول الجماهير بالمجان مع جوائز عبارة عن 20 جهاز  جوال لحضور المبارة النهائية لبطولة كأس العرب للمنتخبات أقل من 20 عاما   والتي تجمع بين تونس ضد السنغال يوم غدا الاربعاء.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس
ود الشريف
 من جماهير المريخ لا تريد المجلس

 **   ظ©ظ©% من جماهير المريخ لا تعترف بمجلس إدارة النادي  الحالي وتنتظر ذهابه  إلي مزبلة التاريخ علي احر من الجمر لكنها لن تتخلي عن فريقها تقف خلفه  وتدعمه بكل ما تملك 
 ** أكثر من عامين والمريخ النادي الكبير  بدون  رئيس ولا نائب رئيس ولا سكرتير والجهات المسئولة تتفرج وعموما تم حل  المفوضية الولائية وان شاء الله ده يكون بداية لتصحيح الأوضاع في المريخ 
 ** قال لي أحدهم أمس. البلد فوضي شديدة ..اجبته في فوضي أكثر من الحاصل في المريخ ده 
  ** أمس تم تكوين لجنة عليا لتطوير الرياضة بقرار من رئيس المجلس السيادي  ..واللجنة ضمت رئيس نادي الهلال ورئيس نادي الخرطوم الوطني  وشخصيات اخري  من بينها الزعيم محمد الياس رئيس نادي المريخ  سابقا ... والإشارة واضحة 
 ** الصحفيين الذين يساندون مجلس الفشل المريخي ثلاثة فقط ومافي داعي لزكر الأسماء 
  ** رؤساء المريخ في سنوات مضت ..بشير حسن بشير ...عبدالرحمن شاخور ..مهدي  الفكي ..حسن ابو العائلة ..عبدالحميد حجوج ...محمد الياس محجوب ..خالد حسن  عباس ..ماهل ابوجنة ..جمال الوالي 
 ** كاد الجمهور أن ينسي حاجة  اسمها  استاد المريخ المقفول منذ فترة تجاوزت ثلاث أشهر والمريخ يتدرب في  اركويت وفي الشجرة وفي ميدان الأسرة ويلعب مبارياته الدورية باستاد الخرطوم  ....الي متي 
 ** بعد تأجيل مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر يستضيف المريخ  بعد غد الخميس الأهلي مروي والجماهير تنتظر عودة سيف تيري ومحمد الرشيد  .والاهلي مروي انتفض مؤخرا وأحرز الفوز في مباراتين 
 ** شطب خالد النعسان من أكبر أخطاء مجلس الفشل المريخي 
  ** عندما أشاهد أندية دور الثمانية في دوري أبطال أفريقيا أبكي علي حالنا  الكروي واتحسر علي جدلنا البيزنطي في قانون الرياضة ودوري موسم ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ وهل  البطولة حقت المريخ أم  الهلال والحديث عن سوداكال .وجمعية المريخ والنظام  الأساسي للمريخ  والمعتصمين في نادي الهلال ...والله حالتنا صعبة 
 ** العالم يتطور ونحن نتخلف 
 ** الهلال انتصر علي حي العرب بهدف اطهر الطاهر الذي دخل الملعب  في منتصف الشوط الثاني 
  ** بعد فشل موسي الضي ووليد الشعلة في إحراز الأهداف لماذا لا يفكر مدرب  الهلال في توظيف اطهر الطاهر كمهاجم وقد بات يلعب دور المنقذ للهلال في كل  المباريات 
 ** بس حكاية اطهر يحترف في الأهلي القاهري .دي بالغتو فيها يا صديقي معتصم محمود 
  ** حي العرب تقدم بشكوي ضد الهلال طاعنا في عدم قانونية إشراك الشبل دفع  الله في مباراة الفريقين التي جرت يوم الأحد الماضي والشكوي شبيها بشكوي حي  العرب في طبنجة لاعب المريخ 
 ** السيد الفاتح باني رئيس لجنة  المسابقات كان قد أكد أن اللجنة ستجتمع يوم أمس الأول الأحد لحسم كل  الشكاوي والقضايا لكنها لم تجتمع 
 ** صحف الهلال الصادرة أمس أكدت  أن المحكمة الفدرالية بسويسرا  علقت قرار محكمة كأس بتحويل بطولة الدوري  موسم ظ،ظ¨ للمريخ ولا أدري من اين جاءات بهذا الخبر 
 ** الزمالك مدرسة الفن والهندسة وضع نصف دستة من الأهداف في شباك الترجي خلال اسبوعين 
 ** ارشح قطبي الكرة المصرية الأهلي والزمالك الوصول لنهائي البطولة الأفريقية الكبري 
  ** ريال مدريد اكتفي بهدفين في شباك برشلونة واستمتعنا بأدائه وقبلها  شاهدنا الدراما المضحكة بين الهلال وحي العرب والتي نطلق عليها كرة قدم 
  ** كابتن شيبة عثمان شيبة لاعب المريخ وحي العرب السابق بدأ استعدادا  مبكرا لخوض انتخابات الاتحاد العام القادمة في منصب الرئيس وشيبة مؤهل من  كل النواحي وسندعمه إعلاميا باذن الله 
 ** صفوف العيش 
 دخلت مرحلة خطيرة جدا ...وربنا يستر 
 ** في الأخبار أن مرض كرونا المستجد. انتشر في مصر الشقيقة وحكومتنا الرشيدة ما جايبة خبر ولم تتخذ أي إجراء احتراذي 
 ** والذي أبدع فيك الحسن إشراقا وطهرا 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** المصيبة أن مجلس الفشل المريخي مسيطر علي العضوية ولا ندري كيف الخلاص يا عباس

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناصر بابكر ||يكتب|| استثناء السلاطين

 * تعاقد برشلونة الإسباني  خلال الأيام الماضية مع المهاجم الدنماركي مارتن برايثوايت قادماً من  ليغانيس مستفيداً من المادة التي تسمح للأندية التي تفقد أحد لاعبيها لفترة  طويلة بالتعاقد مع لاعب بديل خارج فترتي التسجيلات.
 * وجود مثل تلك  المادة في لوائح الانتقالات يشير لدرجة حرص القائمين على أمر الرياضة على  تحقيق أكبر قدر من العدالة وتكافؤ الفرص عبر مثل تلك الاستثناءات التي تقنن  مسألة (روح القانون) وتبرهن أن اللوائح والقوانين تتمتع بالمرونة اللازمة  التي تضمن مراعاة مختلف الحالات وتضمينها في اللوائح لتحقيق الحد الأقصى من  العدالة.
 * ما فعله النادي الكاتالوني كان أول ما خطر ببالي عند  الوقوف مع تعامل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني مع مأساة مريخ الفاشر ومصابهم  الجلل بعد حادثة حريق الفندق التي أودت بحياة صانع ألعاب الفريق المصري  محمد هيثم العيسوي الذي نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وحسن القبول، وإصابة  أربعة من نجوم الفريق بينهما إصابتان ستبعدان مجدي عبد اللطيف وفضل حتى  نهاية الموسم، ونسأل الله الشفاء العاجل لكل المصابين والصبر والثبات لأسرة  السلاطين وتجاوز هذا الامتحان للعودة قريباً لاستئناف النشاط والفريق أكثر  قوة وترابطاً.
 * اتحاد الكرة أجل مباراتي السلاطين أمام المريخ  العاصمي وحي الوادي نيالا، وشرع في استخراج مستندات جديدة للفريق وبدل فاقد  لبطاقات اللاعبين التي احترقت بالكامل في الحادثة المؤسفة، وإلى هنا لا  يتجاوز رد فعل الاتحاد كونه رد فعل روتيني وطبيعي من أي اتحاد كرة قدم في  أي مكان.
 * غير أن مريخ الفاشر يحتاج في هذه الظروف لقرارات استثنائية  تتطلب أولاً توفر الإرادة والرغبة من القائمين على أمر الكرة السودانية  وقادة اتحاد الكرة وأعضائه باللجان كافة في تطبيق أقصى درجات العدالة وضمان  توفير مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص، وقبل هذه وتلك إدراك أهمية التعامل بروح القانون  لإظهار الجانب الإنساني للعبة كرة القدم.
 * فالكل يعلم ويتابع المردود  الرائع الذي يقدمه مريخ الفاشر في الموسم الحالي والنتائج المتميزة التي  يحققها والتي تضعه ضمن الأندية المرشحة بقوة للظفر بإحدى بطاقات التمثيل  القاري.. غير أن فقدان خدمات ثلاثة لاعبين حتى نهاية الموسم والذي يقلص كشف  الفريق إلى (ظ¢ظ¢) لاعباً، في وقت تملك فيه بقية أندية المنافسة (ظ¢ظ¥)  لاعباً.. وافتقاد خدمات عناصر أساسية حتى نهاية الموسم يعد بلا شك ضربة  قوية للفريق يمكن أن تؤثر على حظوظه في منافسة التمثيل القاري.
 * صحيح،  أن السلاطين يمكن أن يخرج من هذا الامتحان أكثر قوة عبر الرهان على دوافع  بقية لاعبي الفريق في مواصلة المسيرة وإهداء بطاقة التمثيل القاري لزميلهم  الراحل وزملائهم المصابين، لكني أتطلع لقرار جريء من اتحاد الكرة حتى لو  أدى الأمر لمخاطبة الاتحاد الدولي لطلب استثناء للسماح لمريخ الفاشر  بالتعاقد مع لاعبين في هذه الفترة حتى لو على سبيل الإعارة حتى نهاية  الموسم، حتى يظهر اتحاد الكرة حرصه على مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص واهتمامه بالجانب  الإنساني، وحرصه على تطوير قوانينه ولوائحه لتراعي حاضراً ومستقبلاً مثل  تلك الحالات عبر تضمينها في لوائح الانتقالات.
 * لو أقدم الاتحاد على  تلك الخطوة فسيصطاد الكثير من العصافير أولها تأكيد حرصه على العدالة  وتكافؤ الفرص وثانيها اهتمامه بتطوير قوانينه من ناحية ومراعاته لأهمية  التعامل بروح القانون من ناحية أخرى، وثالثها تأكيد دور الاتحاد الريادي في  إظهار الجانب الإنساني للعبة الشعبية، وشخصياً لا أعتقد أن أياً من أندية  الممتاز سيرفض إقدام الاتحاد على تلك الخطوة، بل أراهن أن منافسي السلاطين  الرئيسيين على المركزين الثالث والرابع سيكونون الأكثر دعماً لتلك الخطوة  لينافسوا مريخ الفاشر وهو في أوج قوته، ومن ثم لتذهب بطاقة التمثيل للأفضل  ليكون الأهم الانتصار الجماعي للروح الرياضية وللجانب الإنساني والأخلاقي  لكرة القدم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*" ريمونتادا" تفتح الملفات  المسكوت عنها (٢-٢)

 *"شركة وهمية" تشيد مسبح المريخ وتستأجره لعشر سنوات*
 *" مفوض المريخ" في المحكمة يتلقى اخطارا بسحب تفويضه ويتفاجأ بإستمراره لاحقا*
 *تقرير لجنة المنشآت في العام "٢٠١٢" يوصي بالغاء العقد والادارة تتجاهل*
 *اواب محمد*
  قبل عشر سنوات او تزيد، انتظمت نادي المريخ تحديثات كبيرة على مستوى البنى  التحتية لفتت الانظار واعجبت الناظرين حتى اطلق المحبين عليها " ثورة  المنشآت"،، ملعب كرة القدم طالته التعديلات حتى اخرجته كالجديد، على مستوى  الارضيات والمضمار والسياج المحيط، بفضل جهود مجلس الادارة ودعم مقدر من  شركة بترول هندية كان للسفير عبدالمحمود عبدالحليم دور كبير في توجيه دعمها  هذا نحو ملعب القلعة الحمراء، ثم استمرت الصيانة والتحديثات حتى اقام مجلس  الادارة طابقا اولا  بالاستاد كإضافة كبيرة ونوعية للاستاد ( طابق شاخور)  حيث اتيحت الفرصة لعدد أكبر من الجمهور لحضور المباريات بالاضافة لزيادة  دخل النادي من عائد دخول المشجعين واصبحت القلعة الحمراء في زينتها الجديدة  قبلة للمنافسات الرياضية بما فيها الخارجية، واستمر قطاع المنشآت بالنهوض  ببناء ملعب رديف، وملعب " خماسيات" وآخر خاص بالمناشط المختلفة وحوض سباحة ،  وافتتحت جميعها على ايادي الرسميين في الدولة وبحضور مجلس الادارة في  حينها،، وخلال الفترة السابقة، بدأ همس ينتشر، حول عمليات فساد، او احتيال،  او ما شئت من التهم حول بعض هذه المنشآت التي لطالما تغنى بها انصار  المريخ وكانت مصدر تفاخر لهم، وبالتحديد، فإن الحديث هنا يدور عن ( حوض  السباحة) الخاص بالمريخ والذي يقع على الجانب الغربي من ارض النادي  والاستاد بالعرضة جنوب بأمدرمان، " ريمونتادا" وفي اطار بحثها عن الحقيقة  والتقصي حول ما يدور في المجالس من استفهامات واتهامات، قررت فتح الملف  المسكوت عنه، واستطاعت الوصول لحقائق مذهلة تطالعونها عبر ما ننشره خلال  السطور القادمة، كما أن متابعة الملف لن ينتهي عند هذا النشر، وفي الجزء  الثاني اليوم نتطرق لعدد من المواقف الفارقة في هذه القضية. 
 عقد التنفيذ وعدم الالتزام
  في الرابع من اكتوبر من العام ٢٠٠٩، تم توقيع " عقد تنفيذ مسبح بنظام  الاجارة" عند المحامي " عبدالمنعم احمد علي"  بين المريخ ( طرف اول) وبين   شركة اكواريس للرياضة والترفيه المحدودة، ( طرف ثاني) قضي بقيام الطرف  الثاني وعلى نفقته الكاملة بتنفيذ وانشاء مسبح على ارض نادي المريخ بمساحة  يمنحها الطرف الاول و لا تقل عن " ١٠٠٠" متر بأي حال، على ان ينتفع الطرف  الثاني من المسبح طوال عشر سنوات من تاريخ توقيع العقد مع دفع ايجار شهري  للطرف الأول يبلغ ( ١٥٠٠) جنيه للخمس سنوات الاولى، و ( ٤٠٠٠) جنيه عن  الخمس سنوات التالية، ويؤول المسبح بعد نهاية المدة الى نادي المريخ،  وبمرور الاعوام وتشغيل حوض ظهرت العيوب، وبدأ المختصين في النادي يعددونها،  ومع عدم الالتزام بسداد الايجار الشهري وعدم الصيانة، جاءت التوصيات  بالغاء العقد.
 توصية عبدالسلام العجيل
 عمل المهندس المدني  السيد " عبدالسلام العجيل" في قطاع المنشآت لمدة تجاوزت اثني عشر عاما،  تدرج خلالها في المناصب من عضو الى مقرر ثم نائب لرئيس قطاع المنشآت، وقد  كتب العجيل تقريرا ( تحصلت ريمونتادا على نسخة منه) عن وضعية مسبح المريخ  بتاريخ ١٤ - ٤ - ٢٠١٢ ، وعن عدم التزام الشركة باعمال الصيانة مع عدم  الالتزام بالسداد، خاصة بعد حادثة " صاعقة" ضربت سقف الحوض، ولم تلتزم  الشركة بعدها باعادة السقف او صيانة التلف، ليتوصل العجيل في نهاية تقريره  الى التوصية  بالغاء العقد مع شركة " اكواريس للرياضة والترفيه" حفظا على  حقوق النادي ورفع التقرير لرئيس لجنة المنشآت، الا أن توصيته لم تجد موضعا  في التنفيذ. 
 المريخ يسحب المفوض
 في العام ٢٠١٦، اقام المريخ  دعوى مدنية على الشركة بعد فشلها في السداد وعدم شروعها في اعمال الصيانة  اللازمة ما يعني اخلالا صريحا بالعقد المبرم من الجانبين، وتواصلت  الاجراءات القانونية بواسطة لجنة التسيير حينها والتي ترأسها أسامة ونسي،  لكن بعد اعفاء لجنة ونسي من قبل الوزير الولائي وتعيين اللجنة الجديدة  برئاسة جمال الوالي في شهر يونيو من العام ٢٠١٦، تلقى مفوض المريخ الذي  مثله امام المحكمة اتصالا من المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ يخبره بسحب  تفويضه من القضية، بدعوى تعيين لجنة قانونية جديدة ومتابعة القضية مع  آخرين.
 التفويض مستمر
 لكن المفاجأة هنا هو أن التفويض لم  يسحب، ولا يزال مفوض المريخ " عضو لجنة المنشآت" هو ذاته المفوض،  بل وتجدد  تفويضه، وقد تم استداعاؤه مؤخرا لسماع اقواله في القضية المدنية الثانية،  وقد تفاجأ المفوض باستدعائه هذا خاصة وأنه قد ابلغ في وقت سابق باعفائه من  المهمة.
 الفاضل دياب ينسحب
 بدأت القضية بتكليف مكتب الاستاذ  الفاضل دياب بمتابعة اجراءات التقاضي ضد شركة " اكواريس للرياضة والترفيه"  من المريخ، وكان ذلك في العام ٢٠١٦ ابان فترة لجنة ونسي، ومع استمرار  اجراءات التقاضي وتولي مجلس ادارة جديد للمهمة ، اتخذ الفاضل دياب قرار  الانسحاب من القضية بدعوى عدم تعاون مجلس الادارة معه ولم يتم تعيينه في  اللجنة القانونية الجديدة.
 من هو صاحب التوقيع المبهم؟ 
 اكثر  ما يثير الحيرة في هذه القضية هو أن اصحاب التوقعين في عقد الاتفاق بين  النادي والشركة مجهولا الهوية حيث لم يوضح العقد صفة كل طرف او يبين رقما  لاثبات الهوية، ولم تفلح محاولات ادارة النادي الاحمر واللجنة القانونية في  معرفة صاحب التوقيع من جانبهم بالاستفسار وبمطابقة التواقيع السابقة في  ادارة النادي، لكن الأمر يبقى محصورا بمجلس المريخ الذي جاء في انتخابات  العام ٢٠٠٩، عام توقيع العقد الذي تم في شهر اكتوبر، اي أن التوقيع لاحد  اعضاء المجلس او من فوضه المجلس بخطاب رسمي للتوقيع.
 ويضم مجلس المريخ في عضويته في العام ٢٠٠٩ كل من :
 جمال الوالي، رئيسا، عثمان الدقير نائب رئيس، محمد جعفر امين عام، عادل  محمد عثمان امينا للمال، وعضوية : حسن يوسف ، عبدالقادر همد، ابراهيم حسين  ابراهومة، امين عبدالقادر، ابوجريشة،طارق تفاحة، حسن يوسف، متوكل احمد علي،  عبدالله حسن عيسى.
 ولكن يبقى التوقيع في حد ذاته بينة ضعيفة، كما أن  الأهم في التوقيع هو من وقع عن الشركة الوهمية، والتي لم يظهر منها الا شخص  يدعي بأنه مندوبها. 
 الاضرار التي تسبب بها المسبح
 بالسماع  الى اراء المهتمين والمختصين الذين عملوا في لجان المنشآت المختلفة  بالمريخ، فإن الحوض تسبب في اضرار في المنطقة المحيطة بسبب عملية التفريغ  والتسريب، ومنها الارض بين الاستاد والحوض، بجانب الاعمدة الخرسانية  القائمة من الناحية الغربية للنادي والتي احدث بها الماء المسرب ضررا  بالغا.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم " الفيفا " يعلن عن توفر جميع الأموال  الخاصة بتطوير كرة القدم الأفريقية لكن الإتحادات القارية لم تقدم أية  مشاريع حتي الأن للبدأ في عملية التنفيذ لتطوير الكرة في أفريقيا .. و صرح  المدير التنفيذي للفيفا " فيرون أومبا "  :

 " نعتقد أن سبب هذا هو أن الاتحادات المحلية في أفريقيا ليست مستعدة حتي الان "
 و يوضح ألية توزيع الأموال للإتحادات كالأتي :
 - يحق لكل إتحاد كرة في القارة الحصول علي مبلغ مليون دولار لتغطية تكاليف المشاريع الخاصة بالتطوير
  - تلقي كل إتحاد مبلغ 500 ألف دولار في شهر يناير الماضي و لتلقي باقي  الأموال يجب توفر 10 معايير داخل كل إتحاد قاري للحصول علي النصف المتبقي  من الأموال و لكن لم تتوافر هذه المعايير في أي إتحاد داخل القارة حتي الأن




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عملية جراحية ناجحة لنجم مريخ الفاشر
 .
 .
 كلّلت العملية الجراحية التي أجراها لاعب المريخ الفاشر مجدي عبد اللطيف بالنجاح بمستشفى رويال كير بالخرطوم.
 وتعرّض عبد اللطيف إلى إصابة في العمود الفقري بعد حريقٍ شبّ في مقرّ إقامة البعثة بفندق أوركيد.
 وطمأن نادي المريخ الفاشر الجميع على نجاح العملية، معلنًا عن أنّ اللاعب فضل التوم سيخضع إلى مراجعاتٍ طبية .










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) حول استقالة الأمين العام معاذ حجي |
 .
 .
 قدم السيد معاذ حجي ، الأمين العام ، استقالته  إلى رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي  لكرة القدم ، الذي قبلها. سوف يدعو الرئيس لجنة الطوارئ إلى تعيين أمين  عام بالنيابة.

 وتوضيحًا لإرادته  لأسباب شخصية ، وأشار إلى ضرورة العودة إلى المغرب في أقرب وقت ممكن ، طلب  السيد معاد حاجي اختصار إشعار المغادرة ، وهو طلب وافق عليه الرئيس.
  وفقًا لقواعد المؤسسة ، يجب تقديم الاستقالة ، وكذلك التعيين ، إلى أعضاء  اللجنة التنفيذية. وهكذا ، أعلن رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم أن لجنة  الطوارئ ستعقد في أقرب وقت ممكن لتعيين أمين عام بالإنابة.
 يعرب  السيد أحمد أحمد ، رئيس الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم ، عن امتنانه للسيد  معاد حجي ، الذي كان عمله لا يقدر بثمن في قيادة إصلاحات المؤسسة مثل كرة  القدم الأفريقية منذ تعيينه. إنه يود أن يحيي لاعب كرة قدم ملتزم ، مخلص  وقبل كل شيء ، ويتمنى له كل النجاح الذي يستحقه في بقية حياته المهنية.
  السيد معاذ حاجي: "أود أن أشكر الرئيس أحمد أحمد بحرارة على إتاحة الفرصة  لي لخدمة كرة القدم في قارتنا على هذا المستوى من المسؤولية. تستمر  الإصلاحات العديدة التي بدأت في الخطط الرياضية والإدارية منذ عام 2017 في  مشروع أعتقد ، وما زلت أؤيده. ليس لدي أدنى شك في أن الرئيس سوف يستمر في  العمل من أجل التطوير الجيد لأجمل رياضة هناك ".
 تم تعيين السيد معاذ حجي أميناً عاماً للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم في 11 أبريل 2019.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برقو : استدعينا 3 من لاعبي الخارج.. 
 أعدنا أكرم الهادي.. وأجزنا كل التصورات المقدمة
 .
 .
 عقد الدكتور حسن محمد عبدالله برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية في  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً ظهر الاثنين 2 مارس 2020م في مكتبه  مع الجهازين الفني والإداري للمنتخب الوطني الأول، بحضور الدكتور حسن  أبوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد، وكل الشق الإداري المتعلق باجراءات سفر  المنتخب إلى توغو لإقامة معسكر إعدادي ومواجهة منتخبها قبل الحلول بضيافة  غانا في السابع والعشرين من الشهر الحالي، وأوضح السلطان حسن برقو أنهم في لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية أجازوا كل التصورات المرفوعة من جانب الجهاز الفني استعداداً للقاء غانا،

  حيث شملت تجمع أول بمباراة خارجية مع أسمرا، وتجمع ثاني لخمسة أيام في  الخرطوم، ومعسكر خارجي بمباراة دولية ستقام مع توغو، وأبان رئيس لجنة  المنتخبات، أنهم واستجابة لتوصية الجهاز الفني، فقد تم إعادة الكابتن أكرم  الهادي سليم إلى كلية المنتخب، وكذلك تم التأكيد على استدعاء ثلاثة لاعبين  من الخارج،
 وذلك بحسب الموقع الرسمي  للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم   هم يس حامد، عمار طيفور، ومحمد عبدالرحمن، وسينضم ثلاثتهم إلى معسكر  المنتخب في توغو .. وفي ختام حديثه قال برقو إن كل ما يلي سفر بعثة المنتخب  إلى توغو ومن ثم غانا تمت إجازته والآن موضع التنفيذ، آملين التوفيق لصقور  الجديان بمواجهتي غانا يومي 27 و 31 في أكرا والخرطوم .




*

----------

